# breeding pair?...



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Got a chance to buy a pair of p's today. Apparently they have spawned in guys tank before, but no-one has a good id on them. My guy saw them and reckons they aren't reds, and as far as I know the only other p's bred in captivity have been macs. The description I got was about 6-7 inches long, fairly round shape, silver bodies with red around the jaw(gill plate?),black edge on the dorsal fin and obvious set of teeth.

I thought they might be light reds or maybe wimples, but he is sure they aren't reds or any metynnis sp. I will try an get a pic sent to me but considering the fish aren't even supposed to be in the country I don't know if it will happen. Any ideas?


----------



## holmes14 (Apr 15, 2007)

go pick them up


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Haha yeah, just a short plane ride away. I'm going to try an get a photo (even a phone pic would be fine) today, see if I can ID them. The idea of dropping big $$$ on some unidentified fish that may not be what I'm chasing is not so appealing.


----------

